# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Bronchitis

## DesireeD

Ik heb al sinds mijn 6e bronchitis, ik ben inmiddels 16 en heb er niet echt last van, maar gebruik nog wel altijd een pompje (vooral in de winter)
Maar nu omdat ik vaak redelijk moe ben wil mijn moeder me laten onderzoeken op COPD, ook omdat o.a. mijn oma dit heeft. 
Is dit nodig?

----------


## Agnes574

Je laten testen kan nooit kwaad toch?
Sterkte !!
Xx Ag

----------

